# vitrini



## Mallarme

Salut, am o întrebare despre "vitrină".  Am dat peste "vitrini" într-un text, dar după dexonline.ro pluralul lui "vitrină" eşte "vitrine"... atunci, există ambele forme? Poate "vitrini" este regional?

Mulţumesc mult!


----------



## aurette

Sau regional, sau poate o forma de plural mai veche, care a fost abandonata? Sau ar putea foarte bine sa fie genitivul , desi sunt sigura ca te-ai gandit deja la asta. Ai putea sa adaugi si fraza in care ai gasit _vitrini_, ar fi folositoare.
Pe de alta parte, s-ar putea foarte bine sa fie o greseala, totul depinde de cartea in care ai gasit cuvantul.
Imi cer scuze, tocmai am recitit mesajul tau, ar putea fi regional in pronuntie, in Moldova, pentru ca acolo _e_ la sfarsit de cuvant se transforma intr-un _i _foarte slab pronuntat.


----------



## Mallarme

Mersi pentru răspuns 

Iată fraza:
*Vitrini lunare cu îngeri săbii*
*Cu lupi, cu oraşe, cu vapoare, cu păr de femeie*



Este de la o poesie dintr-o carte. Nu cred că este o greşeală, dar nu ştiu in mod definitiv.


----------



## Mallarme

> ar putea fi regional in pronuntie, in Moldova, pentru ca acolo _e_ la sfarsit de cuvant se transforma intr-un _i _foarte slab pronuntat.



ahhh, da! Autorul este Moldovean... cred.. el a fost de la Roman. Este un oraş Moldav, nu-i aşa?


----------



## aurette

Mallarme said:


> Mersi pentru răspuns
> 
> Iată fraza:
> *Vitrini lunare cu îngeri săbii*
> *Cu lupi, cu oraşe, cu vapoare, cu păr de femeie*
> 
> 
> 
> Este de la o poezie dintr-o carte. Nu cred că este o greşeală, dar nu ştiu in mod definitiv.


 
Acum inteleg... e clar ca nu e o greseala. Este o licenta poetica, poetul a preferat sa foloseasca un plural in i pentru rima. Un plural in e i s-a parut probabil prea greoi. Asta e parerea mea. Si in ce an a fost scrisa cartea?


----------



## aurette

Exact, Roman este un oras in Moldova, cred insa ca e vorba de o licenta poetica. Un plural in e mi se pare prea greoi. Sper ca te-am ajutat


----------



## Mallarme

aurette said:


> Exact, Roman este un oras in Moldova, cred insa ca e vorba de o licenta poetica. Un plural in e mi se pare prea greoi. Sper ca te-am ajutat



Da, M-ai ajutat foarte mult, mulţumesc!   Şi cartea a aparut în 1934.  Este _Corp Transparent_ de Max Blecher.  Îl cunoşti pe el?


----------



## aurette

spre rusinea mea, nu. dar daca spui ca ai gasit poezia asta intr-o carte din 1934, pe linga licenta poetica ar putea foarte bine sa fie un plural acceptat in perioada aceea, dar abandonat mai tarziu. sunt multe cuvintele care au avut un plural ciudat in perioada interbelica. 
in alta ordine de idei, nu-mi vine sa cred ca nu esti roman, scrii foarte bine in romana.
daca mai ai alte intrebari, imi va face placere sa te ajut.


----------



## Mallarme

Mersi!  I will definitely be posting more questions in the future.


----------



## aurette

looking forward to them


----------



## Mallarme

Mai am încă o întrebare despre "vitrină" (sau "vitrini")

_*Vitrini* lunare cu îngeri săbii
Cu lupi, cu oraşe, cu vapoare, cu păr de femeie_ 

Întrebarea este destul de simplă:  Românilor dragi, la ce vă gândiţi când citiţi "vitrini"? 

Mulţumesc mult!


----------



## aurette

well, 

1 shop-windows
2 mistake that Romanians seem to make quite often ( a google search left me speechless) and it is clear that* vitrine* is the correct plural); i even asked a friend about this and she immediately said it's a mistake
3 genitive case, but also a mistake, bec the genitive case is *vitrinii*
4 pronounciation of the plural in Moldavia

what do you intend to find out with this question? I gave all the possible versions i had in my other posts


----------



## Mallarme

Îmi cer scuze.  I don't think I was very clear with my question or it wasn't as simple as I thought.  I'm more than satisfied with the explanation that you gave for 'vitrini' in your previous post. 

This time I wasn't asking about the plural form of the word but rather about its meaning for you all (Romanians).  I've read the definition of this word in dex, but I still wanted to know what you (voi) had to say about what it meant to you.  I'm trying to translate this poem and there are a few possibilities for this word... The way I understand it, it could mean shop window, display case (inside a store), glass cabinet (furniture).  Your answer tells me that you think of "shop window" first.  So, that's helpful.  Thanks


----------



## aurette

i would be very interested to see the 2 or 3 lines before those i already know. could you please post them. so far i would say it is a figurative use, i might be wrong, but 2/3 more lines might be very helpful


----------



## alitza

aurette said:


> well,
> 
> 1 shop-windows
> 2 mistake that Romanians seem to make quite often ( a google search left me speechless) and it is clear that* vitrine* is the correct plural); i even asked a friend about this and she immediately said it's a mistake
> 3 genitive case, but also a mistake, bec the genitive case is *vitrinii*
> 4 pronounciation of the plural in Moldavia
> 
> what do you intend to find out with this question? I gave all the possible versions i had in my other posts


 "Vitrinii"??? Are you positive? Because I'd definitely go for "vitrinei". I've never heard anyone use this form. Google shows around 700 results for "vitrinei" and only 40 something for "vitrinii". It's not the best language tool, I agree, but it does prove a point.
PS Mallarme, if you like Max Blecher, I warmly recommend his novel "Inimi cicatrizate". It's sad but beautiful.


----------



## Mallarme

Aurette was just responding to the word ("vitrini") found in the poem.  She thought it might be a regionalism, which seems very probable as I've found quite a few non-standard forms in Blecher.

And thank you for the recommendation! I will definitely read it.  Have you read  _Întămplări în irealitatea imediată_?


----------

